
What is the best open source Hamachi alternative? - Holmes
Have tried tinc, OpenVPN, SocialVPN and few others. None seem to have the NAT traversal abilities of Hamachi. Is Hamachi still the best?
======
snoonan
I'm not sure of the others, but it should work fine in OpenVPN. The
configuration for it documented, if a little bit of work to get going. I've
been using it for many years, having switched from Hamachi back in 2007 or so.

~~~
Holmes
The problem I've always had with OpenVPN is that it seems to break down when
you are behind the router running the OpenVPN server. I can get an 10.0.0.1 IP
on the WAN but not on the LAN. I've asked this question in the OpenVPN forum,
but never got a response so I am still using Hamachi. Still looking...

------
ryduh
I haven't used it yet, but check out
[http://www.freelan.org/](http://www.freelan.org/)

~~~
Holmes
Have looked at it but configuration behind NAT router is a bear. Guess there
is a reason LogMeIn bought Hamachi. Not trivial to authenticate and tunnel
behind NAT.

